# Newbie



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi I'm new to this, 
First I would like to thank Doug for is help getting me set up with access this wonderful forum.
We have just bought a 32 BHSD Outback and looking forward to the next camping season. I been reading some your modifcations and great ideas.
Looking forward to meeting some of you out on the road.

Thanks
mobile_cottager


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to the best forum board around!

A great wealth of knowledge here from a group of reasonable people.

Map Guy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

Where y'all from?

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mobile cottager 
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 32bhsd!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the

Cult
Clan
Tribe

Welcome to your new FAMILY !!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome, and great model choice might I add!!








Scott


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi mobile cottager!

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

As for your new Outback...

...I'm green with envy!

Dan


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and may I say, you have a great name!

Darlene


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome Newbie!! I am also a Newbie!! This is a great site very helpful. Good luck!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







That's a sweet TT. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome to the
> 
> Cult
> Clan
> ...


oh Wolfie, you're so funny!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome to the
> 
> Cult
> Clan
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

You're gonna love it here. Tell us about yourselves and where you are from.
bob


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi mobile cottager









Welcome To Outbackers 
Hope you enjoy your new TT
Happy Travels

Willie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi mobile cottager,

Nice wheels!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

WELOCOME


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to a most excellent extended family of sorts. As you will come to find out, our forum is full of great information, humor and friendly folks. I hope know you will enjoy your OB, and do hope you will ask questions, and post often...Happy Camping....


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the warm greetings, We yet to pick up the new TT. (Late April), but we have been busy plan our first trip Onario to Cape Hatteras this Summer. Then back to Ontariothen Eastern Canada. 
This is our 4th TT and the biggest (last one was a 29footer). With 2 Adults, 2 Kids and 2 Dogs, I needed more. On average we spent appox any were freom 45- 60 nights a year in it.
I was looking at the Rally Dates, but nothing is lines up with where we be. I understand last year they had one at Niagara Falls area, friends were there and they were saying how much they had enjoyed it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, mobile_cottager!*








I'm glad we were finally able to get you going.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mobile_cottager to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 32 BHDS

Don


----------

